# Daphne foaled - hiplock & more, all is well now!



## Dontworrybeappy (May 3, 2012)

she is (I think) 330 ish days - last foal was born at 311. She's a client's horse... bred to a black pintoloosa. (she's a roan)

http://webcam.kpmcor...8080/multi.html


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 4, 2012)

Pics? Sounds like its getting close! Yeah


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2012)

2.35am and she is down resting


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2012)

2.10 am and she is looking a bit restless tonight.


----------



## Wings (May 14, 2012)

Good luck! Fingers crossed for a safe foaling


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2012)

I have looked for a number if I have to call Karen but I can't find one



anyone know how we can get hold of her if Daphne starts to foal?

3.00am she is biting her sides and chewing her front legs, also doing the occasional lap of her stable

3.40am and she has settled down


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 17, 2012)

WOW, this one was tough! Daphne went into labor about 10:30 this morning, I was out there before the bubble - a boarder was here too - and good thing! We thought all was fine - 2 feet and a nose... then after her shoulders it all stopped. Hip lock? I tried twisting the baby, no dice, went in and felt around - she had both hind feet braced against the pelvic bones! Too late to push baby back in, not enough room to get in and rearrange, but thank goodness not a maiden mare! I was able to push back her stifles a little, then hold the back hooves back one at a time while the mare pushed. After a few tries like that, we suddenly gained some ground and were able to get the baby out! Placenta cleaned pretty quickly and you'd think the worst was over....

But no, Mama was a major drama queen - cramping and trying to lay down and roll ON the filly! Had to intercede for nearly 4 solid hours (in my PJ's) to keep her from squashing the baby... talked to the vet, texted the owner photos, fed the filly some banked colostrum, and eventually the mare stopped trying to push her uterus out (that's what we were afraid of) and stopped trying to roll on the filly! Now we are all tired, but filly (WILD bay tovero!) is nursing, Mama Daphne is standing up, and I'm back in the air conditioning and amniotic-fluid free!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 17, 2012)

SUCH a cute filly! Glad she's pinto and not appy (dad's a pintoloosa) or I'd be arguing with her owner about her! 6 more of my own still due, though...


----------



## lilysmom (May 17, 2012)

beautiful filly


----------



## Becky (May 17, 2012)

Gorgeous filly and great save!!! You've had better luck getting 'sitting dog' position foals out than I have. I've had to have my vet out for those. One we saved, one we did not.

I think I'd be fighting with the owner over that filly!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 17, 2012)

What a beauty... owners are very fortunate she was with you to foal..great save


----------



## Sandy B (May 17, 2012)

Good save! Awesome job!! Gorgeous loud filly!!!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful! So glad everything worked out.


----------



## AnnaC (May 18, 2012)

*Oh well done - great save. She's gorgeous!! *


----------



## Wings (May 19, 2012)

She is lovely


----------



## palsminihorses (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful filly! So glad you were there to save her! How scarey! Nice job, indeed! And congratulations!


----------

